# Interesting Seiko Mod



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just noticed this elsewhere, very cool


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

very nice, well spotted Mach


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

SXK007 beaded with a plain machined unmarked bezel, aluminum chapter, army dial and monster hands.

Easy enough to do.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now that I do like, very much.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep very cool indeed







...................... apart from the hands


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

strange_too said:


> SXK007 beaded with a plain machined unmarked bezel, aluminum chapter, army dial and monster hands.
> 
> Easy enough to do.


easy enough yes H, but how much??


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not much. I'll PM you.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Very much like those bezels, but aren't they aluminium ?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I would machine it out of stainless like the watch, then you get an even colour when you bead it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like the bb case, but again not a fan of the hands


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Something like this would be good.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Something like this would be good.


oh yeah, give it to me baby


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Love it. But what's the unmarked rotating bezel for? Therapy?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Got a Seiko military 5 thats too small for my wrist, anybody got a 007 case going spare?









pic does look very cool like the hands!

Andy









Edit; PM please if anything going spare. Ta


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I know where to get new empty cases, but when you buy everything else you need.

Crystal, gaskets etc, it's cheaper to buy a complete watch.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

me like...but not the monster hands.....i ilke that set howard


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

strange_too said:


> I know where to get new empty cases, but when you buy everything else you need.
> 
> Crystal, gaskets etc, it's cheaper to buy a complete watch.


Need a donor watch maybe?

Will keep my eye on ebay

Andy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

rev said:


> Need a donor watch maybe?
> 
> Will keep my eye on ebay
> 
> Andy


Well if you split into component parts it's more expensive than buy a good used one.


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Something like this would be good.


Are those from a BFS? Love 'em!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes that's what they were originally made for.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

There is one for sale over on pmwf, seller says was a ltd run of mods done by famous us modder, iww , i think but not for sure. He's asking $375 so pricey but nicey, his one is slightly different, more colourfull but i like this one more (stealthy).


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

grey said:


> Love it. But what's the unmarked rotating bezel for? Therapy?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Hideous! Just plain hideous! I'm a fan of Seiko & some mods but just not that ..


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

I like that !


----------

